# Game #69: Los Angeles Lakers (36-32) @ Phoenix Suns (22-45)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's out tonight. Gasol probably is, too. Hopefully both are back by Friday. Time to get revenge for the last time we played in Phoenix. We also have a chance to tie Houston for the 7th seed with a victory. We've yet to sweep a back-to-back this season. Hopefully tonight is the night.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwight needs to set the tone early with energy and activity.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lets keep it up lakeshow. Nash needs to put on a show for his old team and I want to see Dwight dominate.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Suns are going to come out very motivated to help their draft lottery chances.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Any team that relies on Jermaine O'Neal for over 26 minutes a night (his average over their last 10 games), shouldn't be much of a threat to a team with at least Nash and Howard healthy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

No Gortat??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> No Gortat??


Done for the year, I believe.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Done for the year, I believe.


Enter Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

While it was just announced Andrew Bynum will have surgery on BOTH knees having never played a single game with the 76ers D12 is finally playing like the old D12 and rounding into form.


Uhh...good trade no matter what happens in the future


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

hell at this point we would be happy with just earl clark


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash and Dwight are beasting it so far.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Do not lose to the ****ing suns again please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 47-44 at halftime. Need to step it up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're about to lose to the Suns again.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So frustrating. Disgusting effort.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pathetic. Just pathetic.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just look lethargic.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think they just got tired. Back-to-back games only playing 7 players when 4 of them are over 34? Bust out ebanks, Duhon or Sacre some on a night like this Pringles!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah that was a suspect strategy


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That game was so ugly my Lakers fan girlfriend had a one sided argument with me and hasnt spoken to me since


----------

